# Paphiopedilum parnatanum



## ORG (Mar 12, 2009)

Here some pictures of 
*Paphiopedilum parnatanum*






















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## P-chan (Mar 12, 2009)

OH!! SWEET! Beautiful blooms!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 12, 2009)

very rarely seen...beautiful!


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 12, 2009)

very , very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2009)

Great!!!! Colors, spottings, design....!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought this to be a rather ugly flower from original pictures but Olaf has really showed the beauty of parnatanum ! Too bad Eric can't get one of these here either!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 13, 2009)

I must be out of touch...I never heard of this species!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice, more brains! Says who!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2009)

Wonderful conglomeration of patterns!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've never heard of this species. I love the combination of that pouch and those petals.


----------



## ORG (Mar 14, 2009)

The species is really rare in the collections.
It was described 1999 by William Cavestro as Paph. parnatanum. A short time later we published a description of the same species as Paph. usitanum, but we were too late, because we had some problems with the printing of our journal Die Orchidee also when our article was ready for printing in 1998.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Jorch (Mar 14, 2009)

What growing condition does it like, Olaf? Any calcium for this species? 

I like it, it's another one of those "it looks so weird and wrong that it's charming" kind of paphs


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 14, 2009)

New to me, and beautiful!


----------



## ORG (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear Jorch,
cultivate it like Paph. sukhakulii or callosum

Best greetings

Olaf


----------

